# Senior Texting Codes



## Elzee (Jan 10, 2013)

[h=3]Now that we oldies can text, here are some helpful texting ideas.   	  
Young people have their acronyms, now seniors have their own texting  	  codes:[/h] 	  

*Top 10 Senior Texting Codes

*

 	  * ATD - At the Doctor's 
 	  * BFF - Best Friend's Funeral 
 	  * BTW - Bring the Wheelchair 
 	  * BYOT - Bring Your Own Teeth 
 	  * DWI - Driving While Incontinent 
 	  * FWIW - Forgot Where I Was 
 	  * FYI - Found Your Insulin 
 	  * LOL - Living on Lipitor 
 	  * ROFL...CGU - Rolling on the Floor Laughing...Can't get Up! 
 	  * TOT - Texting on Toilet 
 	  * WWNO - Walker Wheels Need Oil 


 	  Hope these help. GGLKI (Gotta Go, Laxative Kicking in!)


----------

